# Whisker Biscuit on a recurve?



## globemountain (Feb 16, 2005)

Would a whisker biscuit be an acceptable rest for a cast riser recurve (Martin Diablo Takedown) that is cut past center? Please offer opinions here. Newbie to recurve shooting.....


----------



## nw.primitive (Jan 11, 2012)

Are you going to be shooting with fingers or using a release?


----------



## globemountain (Feb 16, 2005)

fingers


----------



## nw.primitive (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm sure it has been done before but it's not going to be the easiest path to getting good arrow flight.


----------



## rock74 (Jan 8, 2012)

Nap center rest.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

The biscuit will obstruct your view unless you are using sights.

Arne


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Please don't


----------



## GrimsbyAl (Feb 11, 2013)

Moebow said:


> The biscuit will obstruct your view unless you are using sights.
> Arne


I have a biscuit on my PSE coyote, it works fine but as Moebow said it does obstruct your view of the arrow. What I did was cut about 1/2 inch off the upper portion of the rest and biscuit. I now have no issues seeing my arrow. Just remove the rubber from the end cut and replace the rubber on the end.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

There are hundreds of better rests including homemade than a whisker biscuit on a recurve bow.


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

How would your fobs clear it?? Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## jusoldave (Apr 28, 2012)

GrimsbyAl said:


> I have a biscuit on my PSE coyote, it works fine but as Moebow said it does obstruct your view of the arrow. What I did was cut about 1/2 inch off the upper portion of the rest and biscuit. I now have no issues seeing my arrow. Just remove the rubber from the end cut and replace the rubber on the end.


Just did this with my wife's new bow, and it's working like a dream for her. She's been shooting for a month; I had to tell her to start shooting individual spots; we can't afford to keep buyin' arrows to replace all the arrows she was trashing each session. 

I cut hers a little more aggresively; it's cut straight across, leaving only half the original bisquit. Since it's such a messed-up looking conglomeration, she calls it her "whisky bisquit".

Hey: whatever works, right?!?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Please don't take this the wrong way but like Reddogge said there are so many better options I would never consider a WB on a recurve


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

Why not just shoot a compound with fingers??? You can make a homemade rest out of a toothbrush, look it up.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I'll call this the feather bisquit. It's a good rest and gives good flight.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

nw.primitive said:


> I'm sure it has been done before but it's not going to be the easiest path to getting good arrow flight.


Have done it. Daughter has one on her Browning discovery she shoots with fingers. I don't recommend it. pain to tune. If it's off at all, or even if the arrows just flex much, the deflection off the rest (which can go in any direction) just messes stuff up, and is difficult to read.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

reddogge said:


> i'll call this the feather bisquit. It's a good rest and gives good flight.
> 
> View attachment 1626650


and so cute!


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

so by cutting off the top half of the biscuit....youre really not shooting a biscuit at all, just an elevated rest....with lots of extra available contact area to adversely effect arrow flight.

much better options out there, imho


----------



## jusoldave (Apr 28, 2012)

trapperDave said:


> so by cutting off the top half of the biscuit....youre really not shooting a biscuit at all, just an elevated rest....with lots of extra available contact area to adversely effect arrow flight.
> 
> much better options out there, imho


Yep: absolutely correct. 

But in my case, if The Bride has herself convinced that's what she "needs" in order to start enjoying shooting her bow, that's what she gets... until the day she discovers for herself that it ain't workin' all that purty good! 

Meanwhile, she's coming home from a bad day at work, grabbing her gear, and heading out in the yard to shoot - and _laughing out loud_ within minutes! *HOORAY!!!!!!!!*

So, now I just wait... :wink:


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

The biscuit also will obstruct your view when you get past your point on. You really need to be able to see the target clearly all the time.
Gary


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Go to YouTube and watch slow motion video of paradox when you release with your fingers. Now ask yourself how that's going to work going through a Wisker Biscuit and what it would do to your arrow flight.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

I like the idea of the modified whisker biscuit, it obviously works for the previous posters, the only ones saying not to do it have never tried it.


----------



## nw.primitive (Jan 11, 2012)

nmubowyer said:


> I like the idea of the modified whisker biscuit, it obviously works for the previous posters, the only ones saying not to do it have never tried it.


I'm curious why you like the idea of using one? I dont see any benefit. You're right though - I haven't tried it.


----------



## jusoldave (Apr 28, 2012)

nmubowyer said:


> I like the idea of the modified whisker biscuit, it obviously works for the previous posters, the only ones saying not to do it have never tried it.


Mmmm... I don't know that I could say I _like_ it; just that The Bride sees it as making it "possible" for her to successfully launch an arrow, where she hasn't felt that way in the past.

Even she sees issues with it already, and she's only been shooting with any degree of regularity or seriousness for about a month. All that's holding us back from replacing it with a dropaway of some sort is budget: med bills.

The only reason she's using a rest of any sort is due to her bow's design: a Hoyt Ruckus - cut 'way beyond and below center; must use an elevated/extended rest of some sort. 

On the other hand, what it _does_ give her is the confidence that she's not going to "drop" the arrow (yeah... I know; I stopped trying to teach her anything long, long ago; she does much better with trial-and-error, and asking specific questions when she gets sufficiently frustrated with her efforts). 

The whole thing was her idea in the first place; if this is what it takes (for now) to get her out on the bales and doing something we can actually do together, so be it! She's seeing progress, and having fun doing it; she's already looking forward to maxing out the capabilities of this (her first) bow and is shopping for her (drumroll, please... ) elk hunting bow! 

So yeah, I can struggle with keepin' my mouth shut and let her figure it out.


----------

